# Harness for show



## wheeler (Mar 6, 2011)

I am getting ready to buy a new harness for doing some showing . Mainly pinto shows and was wondering what everyone would buy . Just checking best buy and fit . Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2011)

What's your budget?

I used to have a patent leather show harness from Mini Express that I think I paid $350 for, and felt it was very nice. Now I have a Lutke and love it and can only drive one at a time, so I traded the less expensive Mini Express harness for something I wanted more


----------



## wheeler (Mar 6, 2011)

wheeler said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new harness for doing some showing . Mainly pinto shows and was wondering what everyone would buy . Just checking best buy and fit . Thanks for any info.


I am really trying to stay around the $300 price range . Does anyone have a ozark pleasure harness and how do they like it.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 6, 2011)

All of Ozark's harnesses are a really good buy for the money. They are well made and fit well. The people at Ozark are great to deal with too. The pleasure harness will work for breed show driving too. You really can't go wrong there.


----------



## starkadator (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought an Ozark pleasure harness last week, and I am very pleased with it. The leather is supple, and it polished out very nicely. This harness will be with me for a long time to come. And I really like the fact that I didn't have to pay a lot of money for it. (I bought it in February when they were having a sale so I got it for $239) I did get the chrome hardware because I just hate polishing brass. I purchased an Ozark Carriage Harness a few years ago, and I like this one much better.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Be sure to watch the Harness Webinar on Thursday evening!



http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/webinars.asp

http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/webinars.asp


----------



## TMR (Mar 6, 2011)

starkadator said:


> I bought an Ozark pleasure harness last week, and I am very pleased with it. The leather is supple, and it polished out very nicely. This harness will be with me for a long time to come. And I really like the fact that I didn't have to pay a lot of money for it. (I bought it in February when they were having a sale so I got it for $239) I did get the chrome hardware because I just hate polishing brass. I purchased an Ozark Carriage Harness a few years ago, and I like this one much better.


Starkadator, What do you like more about the pleasure harness as opposed to the carriage harness? I am looking at purchasing another harness myself and was looking at the carriage harness, so am curious as to your review.

Donna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 7, 2011)

TMR said:


> Starkadator, What do you like more about the pleasure harness as opposed to the carriage harness? I am looking at purchasing another harness myself and was looking at the carriage harness, so am curious as to your review.


I'd be curious about this as well.





Leia


----------



## Christie (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone bought the harness from Silver Penny? Looks really nice.


----------



## starkadator (Mar 7, 2011)

TMR said:


> Starkadator, What do you like more about the pleasure harness as opposed to the carriage harness? I am looking at purchasing another harness myself and was looking at the carriage harness, so am curious as to your review.
> 
> Donna


It has been several years since I owned the carriage harness but as best I can remember the leather did not shine up very well, the actual smoothness of the surface of the leather was inconsistent (part of it would shine and part of it would maintain a matte finish no matter how much I polished), and on the particular harness that I had, the thickness of one trace was uneven. There was an area of the leather on that trace, close to where it hooked onto the singletree, which was considerably thinner than the rest of the trace. I will say that the carriage harness was more substantial than the pleasure harness is, and I believe that the carriage harness would fare much better in a CDE situation than would the pleasure harness. It seems that the workmanship/craftsmanship on the pleasure harness that I just bought is nicer than the particular carriage harness that I had. For the little dab of driving I do, the pleasure harness will work just fine. If, however, you plan to do any "strenuous" driving, the carriage harness might be a better choice.

All that being said, they are both wonderful harnesses. I am just a more-satisfied customer with my pleasure harness than I was with the carriage harness. This time around I received a harness with impeccable workmanship and with which I am delighted.


----------

